# اي استفسار في اعطال التكييف فتفضل بالدخول ...؟؟؟



## الطالب الجديد0911 (9 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اليوم سوف اطرح موضوع جديد كما ارجوا تثبيته .. 
موضوعي هو الاعطال الناجمة عن كثرة الاستخدام او عن الاهمال بالمعدة التي تخص التكييف سواء كان المكييف شباكي او حائطي او دولابي ..
وفكرة الموضوع ان تضع المشكلة التي تعرض لها المكييف وسوف يرد اهل الخبرة من الاعضاء بالاجابة السريعة للمشكلة .
فارجوا من الاعضاء الكرام الافادة من خبرتهم ومساعدة من يتعرض لاي مشكلة ...


----------



## الطالب الجديد0911 (9 يوليو 2011)

النوع : مكيف شباكي 
النوع : جيبسون 
القدرة : 2 طن 
المشكلة : عند تشغيل المكيف وبعد فترة قصيرة من الزمن يتكون ثلج على المبخر على عدد محدود من المواسير ولا يوجد هناك تبريد ...


----------



## مروان قلانزى (9 يوليو 2011)

صديقى
المكيف ما فى غاز


----------



## الطالب الجديد0911 (9 يوليو 2011)

سلام علاكم 
كيفية اختبار صلاحية الكابستر ...
كيفية اختبار صلاحية الكباس (الضاغط ) .


----------



## ابن عوف عبداللطيف (9 يوليو 2011)

الطالب الجديد0911 قال:


> سلام علاكم
> كيفية اختبار صلاحية الكابستر ...
> كيفية اختبار صلاحية الكباس (الضاغط ) .


_*أخي الكريم بعطيك أجابه طويلة لاكن لابد تركز ورجعلي لو في مسئله أشكلت عليك ومش واضحه *_
_*كيف تفحص الضاغط أقراء ما اكتبه لك في أجابه لي أجبت فيها لزميل أخر وسؤالك *_
_*قريب منه اقراء ماكتبته له*_
_*لماذا الكمبستر يوضع للضواغط؟*_​



_*وكيف نعرف عندما يضعف الكمبستر؟*_​ 



_*الأخ الكريم إليك الاجابه في البدايه وظيفة الكبستر من المعلوم ان الكبس تر*_
_*عبارة عن جهاز يتم فيه تخزين الشحنة الكهربائية ليتم مع بدء التشغيل*_
_*بتزويد الشحنة المختزنة في المحرك مع بدء التشغيل *_
_*لماذا الكبستر*_
_*يوضع في الضواغط *__*؟ *_
_*أخي الكريم بكل بساطه الضاغط مع*_
_*بداية التشغيل من المعلوم يسحب 33امبيرمثلافي كمبرسرالمكييف ثم يعود طبيعي ومن المعلوم*_
_*الكهرباء ألداخله من مصدرا لطاقه 220فولت في بداية التشغيل تكون*_
_*غير كافيه لتشغيل الضاغط فهيه أي الضاغط يحتاج في بدءا لتشغيل لطاقه*_
_*اضافيه في هذه الإثناء يقوم الكبستر بتزويد المحرك بطاقة اظافيه حتى يصل*_
_*سرعه المحرك75%من سرعه المحرك القصوى ثم يفصل الكبستر ويقوم*_
_*بتخزين شحنه أخرى ليمد فيها الضاغط عندبدءالتشغيل للمرة الثانية **كيف*_
_*اعرف إن الكبستر ضعف**؟1 حينما يكون غير قادر لتخذين ا لشحنه*_
_*2اذا لوحظ انتفاخ في وصت الكبستر *_
_*3اذا لوحظ تدفق وتهريب الزيت من معدن الكبستر *_
_*سؤال إضافي** كيف اعرف ضعف الكبستر أو كيف افحصه **؟*_
_*هنالك طريقتين *_
_*1**يوجد في محل بيع الاجهزه الكهربائية المتخصصة جهاز رقمي يقوم بقرائه الكبستروافحصه*_
_*2يمكنك فحص الكبستر اوظعفه إذا لم يكن لديك الجهاز السابق فيمكن *_
_*فحصه عن طريق** اللمبة العادية*_
_*؟** الطريقة **احضر*_
_*1 الكبستر الذي تريد فحصه*_
_*2احظر اثنان سلك كهرباء **ألطريقه **قم بتوصيل احد** أسلاك الكهرباء*_
_*في **النيوترون** من مصدر الطاقة ومن ثم قم بتوصيله في نقطه احد*_
_*نقاط الكبستر **لخطوه الاولا **بعد ذالك من نفس النقطة ستجد نقطه بجانبها *_
_*ضع فيها سلك لتكمله مشوار السلك الأول **النيوترون** ومن عبر الكبستر حتكمل *_
_*توصيل السلك إلى نقطه في اللمبة كدا اللمبة كي تشتغل أحذت سلك واحد*_
_*النيوترون** ولأكن **عبرالكبستر** ومن ثم وصلنا نقطه واحده في اللمبة*_
_*الخطوة الثانية *_
_*حوصل ألفرده المتبقية لكي تضئ اللمبة من مأخذ الطاقة في** الللاين** ثم مباشره أوصلها في اللمبة في ألنقطه المنتيقيه *_
_*الخطوة الاخيره*_
_*سنلاحظ **الكبستر1**من المفترض تعمل اللمبة بشكل جيد في حاله **الكبستر**سليم*_
_*2**في حاله اللمبة لم تولع أو تولع ومن ثم تطفي يدل إن الكبستر ضعيف *_
_*ويجب استبداله*_
_*لاحظ أخي الكريم أن (الكبستر اخذ **النيوترون **يعني **أي كبستر ما نوصل فيه غير النيوترن** )أخيرا** هل يوجد خلل في الضاغط يعمل ويفصل اذاكان الثيرمثتات وا الافرلود يوجدبهماخلل** ؟ *_
_*سؤال إضافي من واقع التجارب لو حدث خلل في الافرلود او الري لي يحدث خلل *_
_*في الضاغط وكي تعرف تميز الفصل اوالخلل هيه( هل من الافرلود؟او الري لي ) *_
_*أخي الكريم لو الفصل سريع ورا بعض و متكرر ولو قربت سمعك تسمع طقطقه *_
_*من الافرلود في هذه الحالة الخلل في الافرلود2اذاكان الفصل بعد مده أطول *_
_*معناه الخلل في الري لي طيب *_
_*سؤال كيف اعرف افحص الافرلود وكذالك الري لي *_
_*1الافرلود *_
_*جيب جهاز فحص الأم 1اظبط المؤشر في الأم وقراء السلكيين لو وصل معناه *_
_*الافرلود سليم لو ما وصل معنا الافرلود تالف لأكن *_
_*(احتمال يوصل التيار لأكن الافرلود ضعيف )*_
_*سؤال كيف افحصه** ؟ *_
_*طلع الافرلود بعيد وافصله اقلب الافرلود ستجد نحاس من الداخل *_
_*1احضرولاعه *_
_*2شغل الوللاعه *_
_*3اجعل لهب الولاعة يلامس نحاس الافرلود دقق السمع جيدا لو سمعت*_
_*صوت طقه من نحاسه الافرلود سريعة جدا أي بعد ماصلط اللهب مباشره *_
_*معناه الافرلود ضعيف يجب تغيره*_
_*2لوسمعت صوت الطقه بعد لحظات ومده أطول من الاولا بوقت **معناه الافرلودسليم*_
_*الري لي **كيف فحصه**؟ *_
_*1قم بضبط أيضا الجهاز في الاميتر في الأم ادخل سلكيين الجهاز في نقتان في الريلي لازم يعط وقراءه حرك واقلب الريلي لوادو قراءه في الجهاز الريلي جيد لو ما اعطو ايقراءه في الجهاز الريلي تالف *_
_*أذن آخي الكريم عرفت فيما سبق أي خلل في الافرلودوكذالكالريلي يمكن آن يحدث خلل وعرفت طريقه تعرف عبرها تميز الخلل فين هل من الافرلود أو هل من الري لي وعرفت كيف تفحصهم يبقي اخيرا**جهاز الثيرمثتات*_
_*سؤال ماهية أعطال الثيرمثتات وكذالك الفحص**؟ *_
_*بكل اختصار هيه عطلان *_
_*1( إما غير قادرة على تشغيل الضاغط *_
_*2تقوم بتشغيل الضاغط لاكن تعلق يعني ماتفصل الضاغط فيظل الضاغط دوما شغال وما يفصل) عرفنا آخي أجابت سؤالك انو يمكن تسبب خلل *_
_*طيب كيف نعرف نفحصه *_
_*نجيب نفس جهاز الأم ميتر ونضبطه في الأم *_
_*1حنوصل السلكيين في الثيرموثتات بعد ما نلف مفتاح الثيرموثتات بجانب *_
_*وضع التشغيل لوا عطي فرائه في الجهاز معنا سليم لاكن يجب تكمله الفحص *_
_*لا ن الفحص الأول يدل ن الثيرمثتات يوصل التيار لاكن الفحص الثاني لازم نختبر الفصل وا لطريه جيب قطه ثلج او رش قليل من غاز الفر يون بعد قلب الاصطوانه في الانتفاخ الحساس في الثيرمثتات تم وصل سلكين تبع الام اذا فصل جهاز الأم ميتر يدل أن الثيرموثتات سليم ختاما اتمنا آن أكون وضحت المسئله بشكل واصح ومختصر وغير مخل *_
_*واليك ايضا أعطال الكباس*_
_*إليك مايلي الأخ الفاضل **أعطال الكباس(** ا ماعطل كهربائي اوعطل ميكانيكي*_
_*العطل **الكهربائي *_
_*1 **يجب عليك التائكد من وصول التيار للكباس 2*_
_*2 **يجب فحص جهاز **الريلي ول افرلود*_
_*3 **ثم يجب قرائه نقاط الكباس الثلاث (**c:r:s**) 4*_
_*4 **يجب أعاده قرائه كل نقطه مع **جسم الكباس** 1*_
_*1 اذاحدث توصيل مع جسم الكباس** فهوتا لف *_
_*2 اذ(ا **الثلاث نقاط**) السابققه لم تعطي قرائه مع بعضها** فهوتا لف *_
_*ولعطل الميكانيكي يكون *_
_*1 **في قوه طرد الكباس *_
_*يمعنا اذا فحصت الشق الكهربائي كما ذكرت لك وكل شي سليم *_
_*قم بفك لحام خط الطرد من الكباس *_
_*2 اعد تشغيل الكباس ثم ضع إصبعك فوق خط الطرد وأغلق ألفتحه جيدا*_
_*اذا أمكن حجز الهواء وغلق ألفتحه بدون مقاومه فل كباس ضعيف يجب تغيره *_
_*3 إذا كان طرد الهواء قوي من الكباس **ولم تستطع حجز الهواء بإصبعك فل كباس جيد جدا*_​


----------



## الطالب الجديد0911 (10 يوليو 2011)

اخي ابن عوف عبداللطيف الف شكرا 
ولك كامل تقديري واحترامي على جوابك الرائع والوافي ..
وجزاك الله الف خير ...


----------



## عوض سلميان (19 يوليو 2011)

اخى ابن عوف سلام من الله عليك عندى مشكلة اريد ان اطرحها عليك وهى ان لى مكيف شباك عادى محركه لا يعمل تلقياً عند تشغليه ولكنه يعمل بعد ان اقوم بتحريكه بيدي هل الشكلة فى المكثف ام ماز ارجو الرد السريع


----------



## ابن عوف عبداللطيف (19 يوليو 2011)

اخي الكريم العلم عند الله المفتاح تبع المكييف يبدو لي انو خربان اعمل مايلي بعدين رد علي 
1الغي المفتاح من الكبس تبع الكهرباء 
2وصل الاسلاك للمكييف مباشره يعني الغي المفتاح وعمل توصيله مباشره بدون المفتاح 
3 شغل المكييف طبعن (من مفتاح الثيرمثتات) بسب انك لغيت المفتاح للاختبار
4 لو اشتغل المكييف يدل انو الخلل بل فعل من المفتاح طوالي استبدل المفتاح القديم لوعملت كده ولم يشتغل 
1شيك على التوصيله الداخليه تبع المكييف 2افحص الكبستر كما شرحت لك في المشاركه السابقه


----------



## zerak1977 (19 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم (لدينا مكيف ذو طنين عندما أفحص (الغاز) أو السائل مقدار 70 باوندا و فولتية الكهرباء 220 فولت و يعمل بشكل جيد لكن البرودة ليس بما يكفي كأنه مروحة و قليل من البرودة لا أدري مالسبب نظفت القسم الداخلي منه في الغرفة و لم يفيد فحصت كل جزء منه فلم أجد سببا لذلك ؟ هل نوعية الغاز له دور في المكيف ؟ فأرجو أن تفيدوني في مشكلتي هذا و شكرا لكم و جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## ابن عوف عبداللطيف (19 يوليو 2011)

zerak1977 قال:


> السلام عليكم (لدينا مكيف ذو طنين عندما أفحص (الغاز) أو السائل مقدار 70 باوندا و فولتية الكهرباء 220 فولت و يعمل بشكل جيد لكن البرودة ليس بما يكفي كأنه مروحة و قليل من البرودة لا أدري مالسبب نظفت القسم الداخلي منه في الغرفة و لم يفيد فحصت كل جزء منه فلم أجد سببا لذلك ؟ هل نوعية الغاز له دور في المكيف ؟ فأرجو أن تفيدوني في مشكلتي هذا و شكرا لكم و جزاكم الله خيرا .


اخي الكريم نعم الغاز لومغشوش يسبب مشاكل لاكن تابع معاي بعون الله سنجد الحل 
1 يجب ان لايقل طول مواسير السحب والطرد عن 5 متر ولاتزيد عن 15متر
1 السبب اقل من 5متر يقلل التبريد (بسبب عدم التحميص) 
2اكثر من 15 متر ينهك الكمبرسر (ويقلل العمر الافتراضي له) 
2 يجيب ان تقيس الانبير بواصطه الكلب امبير شوف كم امبير المدون في الملصق تبع المكييف لازم لو كان الامبير مثال 8امبير في الملصق (يعطيك نفس الامبير مع الجهاز الكلب امبير) هام هام هام 
3يجب ان تكون المواسير معزوله بشكل جيد هام هام هام
4يجب ان تكو الوحده الخارجيه نظيفه 
5يجب ان لايكون هنالك تسريب بطيئ 
6يجب ان يكون الكمبرسر بحاله جييده يعني لوشغال بقاله اكثر من 10 سنين لازم تفحص الضغط 
7لازم الكمبرسر مايكون شايل سخانه ذياده ايذانا بقرب اجله وتلفه 
8 يجب ان يكوالثيرمثتات سليم لوفيه مشكله حتلاحظ ثلج في الوحده الداخليه (في هذه الحاله يجب تغير الثيرمثتات)
9 شوف ايه في مكييفك من الي ذكرته لك وعالجه انا حاولت (اجمعلك اسباب ضعف التبريد)


----------



## zerak1977 (19 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على مساعدتك يا صديقي (ابن عوف ) الكريم و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابن عوف عبداللطيف (20 يوليو 2011)

_اخي الكريم العفو لاشكرعلى واجب واي استفسار اعرفو ما حقصر ان شاء الله_


----------



## swordi (20 يوليو 2011)

صديقي العزيز ...... انا اشتغل في ورشه جديد هل لك ان تفيدني كيف افحص مكيف واستخرج عطله من البدايه وما هي خطوات العمل وشكرا


----------



## zerak1977 (20 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على الجواب و المساعدة


----------



## laifabrahim (20 يوليو 2011)

ممكن طريقة معرفة انبوب السحب من انبوب الطرد
وهل دائما انبوب السحب هو الرفيع.................................


----------



## nofal (20 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## محمود المميز (20 يوليو 2011)

تسلم يا اخي والله مشكور ويعطيك العافيه


----------



## ابن عوف عبداللطيف (20 يوليو 2011)

laifabrahim قال:


> ممكن طريقة معرفة انبوب السحب من انبوب الطرد
> وهل دائما انبوب السحب هو الرفيع.................................


اخي الكريم العكس انبوب السحب( يكون عريض) لمن تلمسه( يكون بارد)
اما انبوب الطرد يكون (رفييع ) المن تلمسه بيدك ( يكون حار) 
اما طريقه فحص الضاغط كما طلب زميلي في المشاركه الي ذكرتها لك في البداييه شرحت بشكل مفصل الطريقه لاكن اعدقرائتها حتلاحظ انا شرحت كل الاعطال المكيكانيكيه مع الاعطال الكهربائيه مع شرح الكبستر ان وجد مع الضاغط اعد القرائه ولو في شئ اشكل عليك اطرحه و بعون الله انا جاهز 
كذالك بما انك في الورشه انصحك بما يلي 
1 الصنعه (تسرق بي النظر ) خلي معاك ورقه وقلم وسجل كل الاعطال الي تمر عليك (خاصه العطل الجديد) 
2لازم تعرف نقاط الضاغط الثلاثه وكيف تفحصهم بي (جهاز الام ميتر) 
3الضاغط اعطاله اما عطل كهربائي اوميكانيكي كيف تعرف من البدايه تميز العطل الميكانيكي من العطل الكهربائي 
لوجابولك ثلاجه مثال ما شغاله طوالي افحص الشق الكهربائي بي الام ميتر كماشرحت في مشاركه لي في البدايه يمكن (1الكهرباء ماواصله 2 الثيرمثتات تالف 3الريلي او الافرلودتالف 3الضاغط محروق 4اسلاك الكهرباء مقطوعه او مفصوله 5 اسلاك الكهرباء موصله غلط بعد صيانه غيرسليمه 6 لوفي كبستر شيك عليه )
اما لو الثلاجه جاتك شغاله افحص الشق الميكانيكي شيك على (الضاغط) مع الغاز 
5الحام اتقانه يدل انك قطعت اكثر من 80%من فهمك لشغل 
6جيب مواسير مره نحاس مع نحاس وجرب عليه عمليه اللحام 
ومره جيب ماسوره نحاس مع حديد وجرب عليه الحام لازم تستخدم الصنفره لتنظيف القطع قبل عمليه اللحام ولازم تستخد البدره المساعده في لحام (الحديدمع النحاس)اما لحام انحاس مع النحاس تكفي النضافه بي الصنفره فقط دون الحوجه الى البودره المساهدعلى اللحام 
7 اخيرا لازم تبعد الخوف وتثق بنفسك (وشتغل بيدك )قدر لامكان كي خلال ثلاث اشهر او ست با الكثير يمكنك (فتح ورشه خاصه بك) لو عملت الى ذكرته لك 
( ختما اشكر كل الزملاء وتمنياتي لهم التوفيق)


----------



## mina nabiil (20 ديسمبر 2012)

عااااااااااوز حد يدلنى 
عاوز اعمل معالجة مياه وقالولى ان فى مواد معينة بتغسل المواسير بتاعت المياه 
عاوز اسم المداة ولما اجبها اعمل اية الطريقة يعنى ومنين
السؤال التانى 
لو عاوز اغير الزيت وفلاتر الفريون بتوع شلير 
اقفل خط الطرد واشغل الكباس وبعد كده اقفل خط السحب والشلير واقف
وبحيس انى اجيب الفريون واحبسة فى خط السحب 
طيب لو ده صح اشغل الكباس قد اية عشان الكباس مش يفوت 
او حد يقولى الطريقة الصح


----------



## نبيل نجم عبود (9 أبريل 2013)

وجود اوساخ على المبخر او عطل الثرموستات


----------



## ali.sakr (10 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم .....سؤال عن الكارته لا تخرج للكباس جهاز 5ح بور ارضى


----------



## الواصل3 (11 أبريل 2013)

يعطيكم اللة العافية على المواضيع العملية الهااادفه( الفني ابونوااااف الواصل39


----------



## باينتنج (6 أغسطس 2014)

اخي العزيز انا عندي مكيف شباك هونداي يشتغل بارد ويفصل حار بس فترات غي ثابتة ومتغيره ساعة يشتغل ويفصل ساعة يشتغل 4ساعات ويفصل نصف ساعة وهكذا غير الكلبستر والترموستات نفس المشكلة ماهو الحل


----------



## باينتنج (6 أغسطس 2014)

غيرت الكلبستر والترموستات نفس المشكلة ماهو الحل​


----------



## engomarfathi (4 سبتمبر 2014)

سلام عليكم 

التكييف جديد - ضغط الفريون مظبوط - الامبير الخاص بالكمبروسور مظبوط - كمية الهواء الخارجه من الوحده الداخليه مطابقة للكتالوج الخاص بالمكيف - مساحه الغرفة اقل من المساحه المناسبة للمكيف.

ولكن .... التكييف لا يستطيع تغطيه المكان من حيث التبريد - الهواء الخارج من الوحده الداخليه الي حد ما بارد ( درجه حرارته من 19 الي 21 ) عند اقل درجه حرارة للمكيف (16) واعلي سرعه للبلور.​
توقعاتي: ارتفاع درجة حرارة الفريون بالمبخر ووجود مشكلة اما بالصمام الخانق او قدرة الكمبروسور علي ضغط الفريون 
ولكن كيف يتم التاكد من ذلك اذا كان صحيحا حتي لا تكون مجرد توقعات .​


----------



## aboada (26 أكتوبر 2014)

اخي عندي سياره سوزوكي xl7 موديل 2004 وكان عندي مشكله في التكيف ضعيف غيرت الفريون مع الزيت في الوكاله 3 مرات,يشتغل تمام وبعد فتره يضعف,وقالو لي المشكله في الكمبريسر ضعيف,وقمت بتغيره قبل العيد واشتغل تمام,والان رجع ضعيف,مع العلم ان لمبة AC تولع وتنطفي والمكيف طافي واليوم تولع وتنطفي والمكيف شغال,مع العلم اني قد غيرت الفلتر وأيضا الفريون مع الكمبريسر قبل العيد,وايضا قمت بفحص المواسير وضغطها للتاكد ان لايوجد تسريب والحمد لله طلع كل شي نمام,بس ماهي المشكله حق اللمبه التي تنطفي وتولع وأيضا ماهي مشكله ضعف التبريد,ارجو الرد لاني تقريبا خاسر مايقارب 600$ على هذه المشكله التي لم اجد لها حل.
ارجو الافاده


----------



## محمد حامد إبراهيم (14 يوليو 2015)

الاخ ابن


----------



## علاء ابوبلال (15 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا فني تكييف عندي مكيف كارير 60000btu مركزي بارد فقط المشكلة انه اجيت افحص الفريون لقيت الضغط العالي 250 والضغط المنخفض صفر فكيت الساعات وضغطت على بلف التعبئة خط الراجع فلم يخرج غاز نهائيا وكأنو في تسكير بالمكيف اجيت عبيت فريون المكيف بيسحب فريون بس مافي ضغط منخفض نهائيا بعدين فكيت خط الدفع والسحب من الكمبرصور وشغلت الكمبرصور الضغط قوي ان كان على السحب او الدفع رجعت وركبت خط السحب فقط وشغلت الكمبرصور في دفع كويس فكيت الكبلريات وغيرتهن مع الفلتر دراير ونفس المشكلة غيرت الكمبرصور بجديد ونفس المشكلة افيدوني بارك الله بكم وبالتفصيل


----------



## عامر صلاح عوض (15 يوليو 2015)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## علاء ابوبلال (26 يوليو 2015)

بارك الله بيكم مارديتو على سؤالي ارجو التفضل بالرد ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## شادي الطرشان (26 يوليو 2015)

علاء ابوبلال قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا فني تكييف عندي مكيف كارير 60000btu مركزي بارد فقط المشكلة انه اجيت افحص الفريون لقيت الضغط العالي 250 والضغط المنخفض صفر فكيت الساعات وضغطت على بلف التعبئة خط الراجع فلم يخرج غاز نهائيا وكأنو في تسكير بالمكيف اجيت عبيت فريون المكيف بيسحب فريون بس مافي ضغط منخفض نهائيا بعدين فكيت خط الدفع والسحب من الكمبرصور وشغلت الكمبرصور الضغط قوي ان كان على السحب او الدفع رجعت وركبت خط السحب فقط وشغلت الكمبرصور في دفع كويس فكيت الكبلريات وغيرتهن مع الفلتر دراير ونفس المشكلة غيرت الكمبرصور بجديد ونفس المشكلة افيدوني بارك الله بكم وبالتفصيل



السلام عليكم
اخي لكريم على الاغلب وجود سطم بالدارة تفقد الفلاتر ما بين الوحدة الداخلية والخارجية
او اذا كان يعمل على بخاخ تبريد قد يكون بخاخ التبريد عاطل (كسر الحساس الخاص بالبخاخ او سطم فلتر البخاخ )


----------



## mmhhmm (18 نوفمبر 2015)

بارك الله فيكم


----------

